# Wismec rx200 sleeve & Cleito 0.2 ohm coils



## Alex_123 (2/5/16)

Hi vendors!

Anyone have stock of bottom covered rx200 sleeves and cleito 0.2 ohm coils in stock? I have looked through many vendors websites and none seem to have both at the same time.
Also, would be great if shipping was under R100. R99 aramax is perfectly fine.

Please let me know!
Thanks


----------



## GreenyZA (2/5/16)

The RX200 covers at @Sir Vape are the closed botton covers and are authentic Wismec Covers. Really good qaulity but only avaiable in black. They rock though. 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/reuleaux-rx-200-sleeve

Thay have camo and skull pattern sleeves for the RX200 as well but I went with the pure black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (2/5/16)

@GreenyZA
Thanks! Im aware of @Sir Vape . They have both available. However, Ive relocated to an outlying area for work and shipping to outlying areas at Sirvape is more than what I need to get at the moment.

Eventually I might have to order from them anyway...


----------

